# find and identify the critter



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

just for fun... a pic I took on Monday. what is it?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

My guess is a young beaver.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

My wife says red fox? I cant see a darn thing:shock:


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

nope... its there. and bigger than a breadbox. the camo on this one is really good...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sandhill crane, top left

2 crane eggs, top middle


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> sandhill crane, top left
> 
> 2 crane eggs, top middle


I couldn't figure out what the red was but now you said sandhill I bet that's it.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

well done Goob. well done.
will post some other pics of her soon, have to resize them. she can blend in even on the nest in full view... impressive.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

here she is on the nest - Goob spotted her two eggs there in the open and then standing slightly behind the nest.


----------

